# YM1610S. Wet liner?



## timddeb (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying a secondhand YM1610S. Thing is I have a thing about wet liner engines as every one I have ever bought has cost lots of money, and sometimes still been scrap. I know some Yanmars are wet liner, does anyone know if the 1610 diesal is?
PLease do not tell me "Yanmars never go wrong" or such I always end up with the exception. I am a reasonable mechanic but never want to go through the dissapointment of trying to fix a wet liner engine again. Ever!


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

No liners in the YM1610....what's an S model?

SHARTEL


----------



## timddeb (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHARTEL _
> *No liners in the YM1610....what's an S model?
> 
> SHARTEL *


Not sure,...... but S id next to D on the keyboard...... Thanks ever so for replying.


----------

